
Tesla fights back against owners hacking their cars to unlock performance boost - ra7
https://electrek.co/2020/08/22/tesla-fights-back-against-owners-hacking-unlock-performance-boost/
======
throwaway189262
Modding cars has been a thing since time immaterial. Tesla is fighting against
a long tradition I enjoy, and I hope they lose.

I don't want every piece of tech in my life to become "look but don't touch".
There needs to be a right to repair and tinker with the things you own. We're
slowly becoming serfs to our own possessions and the giant tech monopolies
that control them from afar

~~~
belval
I understand and respect that point of view, if you buy something it os your
property and whatnot, but the counter point to that is that Tesla when not
running still pack +70kWh on 400v busbars so this isn't your typical iPhone
repair either.

Yesterday I saw a video of a few people in a garage from what I assume is a
garage in the US, salvaging the cells in a Tesla battery pack and not one of
them had decent protective gear.

Again I don't disagree with you, but I understand why it might bea serious
liability for Tesla.

~~~
swiley
I’ve seen videos of teenagers being careless with angle grinders but you don’t
see homedepot freaking out.

Label things and _write decent manuals_ don’t write broken software with
safety as an excuse.

------
salawat
Those that impose software barriers to utilization of purchased hardware are
doomed to people doing what people who paid good money for something do.

Yet still these business models propagate. Something about the definition of
insanity being doing the same thing and expecting a different result.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
Brings to mind the ongoing battle between John Deere and the Ukrainian
hackers. I haven't kept up with the fight but if I were a gambler, I'd put my
money on the Ukrainians. Non-tech companies tend to write dreadfully poor
software. Can't imagine their software locks are any better.

------
ksaj
Couldn't they decide on a mechanism that does not have the code in there by
default, and then electronically deliver it as a module when a customer pays
for it?

Maybe the problem is harder than that, but I doubt there is no solution. It's
not a new problem, as we've seen with John Deere already.

